# Just got my Sig226 9mm...used



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks to all who responded in my previous post about finding a used police trade-in Sig 226 9mm for $359. 

I have decided to buy that gun which came with 2 magazines, but no box. I picked up a handgun carrying-case for it for $8 at the store, and that will do for a month or so.

Eventually, I want to get a nicer case for it, maybe even a locking one...do they make them?

Pictures will be coming shortly...

Also, what is your thoughts about putting one of those chamber locks through the gun? Is that OK, or can it damamge anything?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, they do make locking cases.

What are your circumstances at home/ A child? Just U?

I have a child on the way now, so I am training myself to not leave guns out anymore, but they are still all loaded. And, in the past, I've just kept all my guns loaded. If U have no kids - get a locking case or a small pistol safe, and leave it at that.

If U have a child, maybe get a strigger lock that will work on a semi auto. They do make some cable locks U can use too (most new guns come w/ them, but U can buy them as well - or get them free from your local Sheriff's Office usually).


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, they do make locking cases.
> 
> What are your circumstances at home/ A child? Just U?


I have a 4 year old son who is incapable of reaching the highest shelf of the closet. At this point, I will likley leave the gun unloaded with the ammo elsewhere (but nearby).

What is the best thing to do when you have a child in the house, and you also want to have home defense readiness? The guys at the gun store recommend education, education, and more education...

I almost feel that keeping a home defense gun locked up is NOT a good idea...when you need it the most, it will take too long to get it ready. I think I will start letting him handle the gun UNLOADED and getting used to being able to play with it anytime he asks. The goal (I hear) is to eliminate their curiosity.

Tonight, I will probably keep it with the chamber lock installed, but soon, I will want it to be tactically ready incase of emergency.

The main reason I wanted a locking case is for theft reasons. I would like a carrying case that locks and can be secured to a vehicle or other structure. I thought about getting one of those briefcase style Sentry Safes that you can get at any department store...but those lack the proper padding.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have a child on the way - this will be my first - I'm learning too.

I will have most of my guns locked up, and I plan to buy one of those Gun Vault 1 gun safes as well. There is a $99 version U ca buy at many places, and then for $25 more, U can get the GUn Vault delux (they make 2 sizes in regular and delux, I plan to just get the smallest). The gun Vault delux has a light in it, and will sound an alarm is the thing is moved or if U get the wrong combination too many times. Its got a keypad in the shape of a hand, and a button for the combination at the end of each finger.

I plan to buy one of these soon for the $125. I also made a gun closet and iwll be buying a combination lock to replace the doorknob with. And, I fixed the door hinges to the closet so U can't pull the pins out.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> I have a 4 year old son who is incapable of reaching the highest shelf of the closet.


Never...never underestimate the curiousity of a small child. Your four year old will only get older and more curious. I worked with a friend who kept her loaded gun on top of the refridgerator. Her eight year old boy found it. The child is dead. Nothing more to say.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

SigZagger said:


> Never...never underestimate the curiousity of a small child. Your four year old will only get older and more curious. I worked with a friend who kept her loaded gun on top of the refridgerator. Her eight year old boy found it. The child is dead. Nothing more to say.


Agreed...but there is a big difference between 8 and 4. In addition, not all children are built the same...

Leaving the gun on the fridge is NOT where I would put mine...especially when he is 8. Do you know if she ever allowed the child to handle the gun unloaded? Was the child kept away from the gun all the time, or did they encourage his curiosity by letting him "play" with it (supervised) everytime he asked?

I am trying to determine the best approach to this, and I think that education will go along way...of course, when I am not at home, my gun will be either with me, or locked up...

I am more concerned with keeping him safe while I am sleeping or distracted or whatever...and have a gun ready to use if the need should arise.


----------

